# Hearing Aids for Hunting?



## BroadheadBoudreaux (Feb 1, 2005)

Anybody here use or try the Walker's Game Ear products or the Woodland Whisper?  Been considering both, the Walker's is a little expensive for my taste, since you need one for each ear.  Read about a lot of drawbacks to the Walkers on a variety of forums, but have heard nothing about the cheaper Whispers.  Comments, anyone?  There's bound to be some here in my age bracket that's tried these..........


----------



## hpostelle (Feb 1, 2005)

They are both a waste of money in my opinion. However, I have a buddy who loves them because he already had a pretty severe hearing problem.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 1, 2005)

I wanted to try one just to hear turkeys gobbling from the roost in the mornings but several folks have told me that while you'll hear plenty of gobbles you have no idea which way the gobbles came from.


----------



## fredw (Feb 1, 2005)

hpostelle, why are  they a waste of money?

Jody, secret is to wear one in each ear.  That will take care of the "directional" problem.

I sustained fairly significant hearing loss over the first 40 plus years of my life.  I've been wearing hearing aids in both ears since the mid 80s.  When I hunt, I replace the hearing aids with Walker's Game Ears in both ears.  Not only do the game ears amplify sounds that I would not otherwise be able to hear, they provide protection through the db shut off when a certain limit is reached.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Feb 1, 2005)

I use Walker’s game ears, one in both ears.  They are very comfortable.  The most important thing is they block the muzzle blast, like an ear plug.  I know some of you young folks will say I am only going to shoot once, well let me tell you that is all it takes to permanently damage your hearing, to have a permanent ringing in your ears. 

The differences I have seen between the Walkers and the Woodland Whispers, the woodland product does not have dampening, the package even states to remove before firing a firearm.   I would not recommend them.  Walker’s products have dampening and are designed to help protect your hearing.  I think my hearing, and the hearing of my children are worth the price of the game ears.  How much is your hearing worth to you?


----------



## dbodkin (Feb 1, 2005)

i wear digital hearing aides. I had the audiologist program one setting for "deer ears" I can hear a twig snap in the next county    Course mine were a bit pricey compared to Walkers. $4200 a set.   Always wear hearing protection.. any noise can & does cause unreversible hearing loss...


----------



## Eddy M. (Feb 4, 2005)

I wear walker gameear II they work great and block the gun shot


----------



## HuntinMan (Feb 10, 2005)

I been looking at the new in the ear canel style anyone have good or bad experience with them?


----------



## fredw (Feb 10, 2005)

HuntinMan, I ordered a pair from Cabela's.  The only drawback is that they only come in one size.  In my case, my ear canal was larger than the game ear.  They do include a piece of sticky tape to wrap around the game ear to make it fit tighter.  I put the tape on but didn't feel real confortable with the resulting fit.  My audiologist suggested I not try to use them since I wasn't getting a good seal in the ear and, as a result, would not be able to get the benefit of the noise reduction they offer.  So....long story but I packed them up and returned them to Cabela's.  Hated that....


----------



## GA_Longhorn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Bad scene...*

I wish someone would have introduced me to hearing protection about 40 years ago. I hunted and shot guns of all sizes since I was about 15y/o and now I'm paying the price. I even shot BIG guns in the military because "real men don't need ear plugs"......right.

I now have permanent tinnitus(ringing in the ears) and I'm wrestling with the idea of the new digital hearing aides. My machismo still won't let me bite bullet and get help. Sometimes I can hardly hear over the "screaming" in my ears.

Whatever device you choose, by all means use it. I use ear plugs AND ear muffs when I go to the Skeet or Rifle range. I'm not being such a BIG GUY any more.

Just my $.02


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 20, 2005)

*Tinnitus*

GaLonghorn,
I feel your pain.  Literally.  If only I had had a little more common sense.  Everytime one of these threads starts and people give first hand accounts about the PERMANENT damage you can do with ONE shot, I know somebody is reading it, and will ignore it.    

I use Mega-Ears and am VERY happy with them )plus they keep your ears warm!   ) and can't say enough good things about their service!   
http://www.game-finder.com/mega-ears.aspx

Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## GA_Longhorn (Feb 21, 2005)

*Thanks*

I checked out the website and they look like a great product, especially with 90+db reduction in noise level.

I wonder if BPS carries this product? At any rate, I'm going to find something to at least salvage what little hearing I have left.

I appreciate your input.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 21, 2005)

GA_Longhorn said:
			
		

> I wonder if BPS carries this product? At any rate, I'm going to find something to at least salvage what little hearing I have left


That's where I got mine.  DEFINITELY get something.  I keep hoping my tinnitus will improve a little and I know I'm wishing against hope, but at least I can keep it from getting worse.   I see you live in Lawrenceville, if you want, we can hook up and I can let you try on mine.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## GA_Longhorn (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey that would be good. I'm across the road from BPS and close enough to the Awful house to hit it with a rock. Let's get together sometime to drink a little coffee and tell some lies.


----------



## GA_Longhorn (Feb 21, 2005)

I think we just hijacked Broadhead's thread.


----------



## Hoyt (Feb 21, 2005)

I've used Walker's for about 6 or 8yrs. have permanent ringing in my ears..and about 80% or more high frequency hearing loss.
However..with Walker's Game ear..I only use 1..got 3 but 1 works fine for me.
When I first started using one I ran all over the woods chasing gobbles..then Bob Walker told me I had to have one in each ear..so bought another one. That worked fine..but got tired of messing with two of them and started experimenting some more. I have found that if I use just one..and turn it off..listen to a sound..bird, car traffic, whatever is making a fairly constant sound and locate what direction it's coming from..then turn the Game Ear back up..knowing the direction the located sound is coming from puts all other sounds in the right direction.


----------



## GA_Longhorn (Feb 22, 2005)

Hoyt,

I know my Mom had an extra eye in the back of her head, but..... 

where is your third ear?  Just curious.


----------



## Hoyt (Feb 22, 2005)

That's how bad I need them. I had and was using two at the time I got the 3rd. for a spare. When they wear out Walker will overhaul them for about $60.00.


----------

